# Modifier 25 with 59 - Laryngoscopy



## dubrovin (Aug 12, 2010)

Is is correct to code an E/M CPT 99243-25 WITH Laryngoscopy CPT 31579-59, AND Function Studies 92520 on the same visit/claim???
Really need help asap with this one.  Driving me nuts


----------



## prem_ponnuru (Aug 23, 2010)

*you can bill*

Ofcourse you can bill. 

But CPT 91579 does not get modifier 59 but the CPT 92520 which gets the modifier 59 as it is bundled under CPT 31579.

Prem


----------



## dubrovin (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help.  Whew


----------

